# Gentoo Diet. Plattenspeicher freigeben...

## tobiasbeil

Ich habe das gefühl mein gentoo ist ein bissal dick geworden.

frage: brauche ich die ganzen distfiles  ???

brauche ich überhaupt /usr/portage, wenn ich nach dem löschen emerge --sync ausführe ?

irgendwie bringt das löschen der /tmp- /var/tmp- usw. -verzeichnisse zu wenig freien speicher.

ich habe "nur" das basissystem + gnomedesktop +vlc +mplayer

und meine root partition belegt mehr als 3 GB.

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

PS:  ich habe noch so ca. 450 MB daten, die nicht zum system gehören muss ich dazusagen.

----------

## wollja

```
rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles
```

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *wollja wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles
> ```
> ...

 

jaja,

den befehl weis ich schon,

sind die dateien notwendig ??

wenn ja, wofür ?

(ich könnte sie ja backuppen.)

wenn nein, danke trotzdem.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Die Dateien in /usr/portage/distfiles werden NUR während dem emergen von Programmen gebraucht...

emerge muss ja die Programme (sourcecode oder binarys in Archiven) herunterladen...

Und diese Archive werden eben in /usr/portage/distfiles gespeichert.

Wenn man /usr/portage/distfiles löscht, macht das dem System nichts aus. Es muss die Archive je nach dem halt nur neu herunterladen...

----------

## friedegott

/usr/portage kannst du auch loeschen, jedoch dauert ein emerge sync dann um einiges laenger...

----------

## misterjack

 *friedegott wrote:*   

> /usr/portage kannst du auch loeschen, jedoch dauert ein emerge sync dann um einiges laenger...

 

das ist doch völlig sinnfrei. ein emerge --sync sorgt selber für ordnung bis auf die distfiles

----------

## toskala

 *friedegott wrote:*   

> /usr/portage kannst du auch loeschen, jedoch dauert ein emerge sync dann um einiges laenger...

 

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass bei jedem emerge --sync der komplette tree neu übertragen wird, was auf den mirror servern über gebühr traffic erzeugt.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Was du aber löschen kannst ist /usr/portage/packages

Da drinn sind - sofern vorhanden - die fertig kompilierten Pakete. Allerdings nur, wenn du explizit angegeben hast, er soll aus den Sourcen auch Pakete erstellen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## WiredEd

Wenn Du die Übersicht ein wenig verloren hast, kann ich Dir vielleicht x11-misc/fsv empfehlen. Das zeigt Dir Dein Dateisystem grafisch an.

Sehr grosse Dateien lassen sich damit schnell entlarven. Ich habe damit z.B. ein paar längst vergessene vob-files ausgemacht, die irgendwo in /tmp schlummerten (keine Ahnung wie die dahin gekommen sind  :Wink:  )

----------

## friedegott

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *friedegott wrote:*   /usr/portage kannst du auch loeschen, jedoch dauert ein emerge sync dann um einiges laenger... 
> 
> das ist doch völlig sinnfrei. ein emerge --sync sorgt selber für ordnung bis auf die distfiles

 

sicher ist es das. aber ich denke, darauf waere er von selbst auch gekommen... 

ich hab die frage auch mehr so verstanden, ob es technisch moeglich waere

----------

## Squiddle

ein anderes Tool um ne schöne grafische Übersicht zu bekommen bietet JDiskReport http://www.jgoodies.com/freeware/jdiskreport/index.html

schön einfach dank Java webstart. Verschiedene Diagramme, man kann hineintauchen, alte Dateien anzeigen...

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Was du aber löschen kannst ist /usr/portage/packages
> 
> Da drinn sind - sofern vorhanden - die fertig kompilierten Pakete. Allerdings nur, wenn du explizit angegeben hast, er soll aus den Sourcen auch Pakete erstellen.
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

lol

sorry aber das nehm ich dir jetzt böse.  :Twisted Evil: 

ja, ich habe es extra angegeben und ja,

leider ist das eines der wenigen mountpoints,

die ich vorher extra unmounte, weil,

DAS will ich schon behalten.

distfiles sind mir egal, das weis ich jetzt.

aber es war von anfang an sinn der sache,

um nichts immer wieder zu kompilieren,

solche packete in packages zu behalten.

(ist bei mir auf ner extra partition)

der tipp war mal richtig schlecht!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

Ich würde die distfiles nicht einfach löschen. Oft ändert sich bei Paketen nur die Revisionsnummer -- dann werden die gleichen Sourcen wiederverwendet und müssten erneut runtergeladen werden. Eine unnötige Serverbelastung!

Schlecht:

```
rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles
```

Besser:

distclean.py holen, in /usr/local/bin stecken und als root:portage ausführbar machen, dann:

```
distclean.py
```

Und schon räumt er dir das /distfiles Verzeichnis auf, indem er Sourcen zu Paketen, die nicht mehr - oder in einer anderen Version - installiert sind, löscht.

Für /tmp und /var/tmp würde ich dir das Programm tmpreaper empfehlen ('emerge tmpreaper'). Löscht zuverlässig - je nach Einstellung - alte Dateileichen aus diesen Verzeichnissen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Was du aber löschen kannst ist /usr/portage/packages
> 
> Da drinn sind - sofern vorhanden - die fertig kompilierten Pakete. Allerdings nur, wenn du explizit angegeben hast, er soll aus den Sourcen auch Pakete erstellen.
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

Wie gemein  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> ja, ich habe es extra angegeben und ja,

 

Sorry, aber in diesem deinem Thread war nirgends ersichtlich, dass du das behalten willst/wirst. Du schreibst ja explizit im Ursprungspost:

 *Quote:*   

> brauche ich überhaupt /usr/portage

 

Da ich also davon ausgehen muss, dass du aufgrund einer solchen Frage ein "rm -r /usr/portage" im Sinn gehabt hast und nicht wusstest was die distfiles genau sind, habe ich mir erlaubt dir den Tipp zu geben.  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> leider ist das eines der wenigen mountpoints,
> 
> die ich vorher extra unmounte, weil,
> 
> DAS will ich schon behalten.
> ...

 

Ueberhaupt nicht, hättest du obige Info von Anfang an preisgegeben, hätte ich natürlich den Tipp nicht gegeben. Merke: Was du denkst und weisst hat nichts mit dem überein was du schreibst.  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## AnubisTheKing

angeregt von diesem Thread habe ich auch mal nachgeschaut wie meine Festplatten ausnutzung aussieht .... und was sehe ich da? 12GB auf meiner 14GB root Partition sind belegt? Da hat es mich fast aus den Latschen gehauen. Leider brachte bei mir ein loeschen der distfiles nicht viel. Den Übeltäter habe ich aber gottseidank schon gefunden. /var/log/messages war bei mir 8GB gross!!! Ich sollte echt mal häufiger die Logs ausmisten.

Bis dann

AnubisTheKing

----------

## platinumviper

 *AnubisTheKing wrote:*   

> /var/log/messages war bei mir 8GB gross!!! Ich sollte echt mal häufiger die Logs ausmisten.

 

```
emerge logrotate
```

 :Razz: 

platinumviper

----------

## Massimo B.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *friedegott wrote:*   /usr/portage kannst du auch loeschen, jedoch dauert ein emerge sync dann um einiges laenger... 
> 
> das ist doch völlig sinnfrei. ein emerge --sync sorgt selber für ordnung bis auf die distfiles

 Warum sind dann die alten ebuilds noch überall vorhanden? Oder werden sind die auch im neuen Baum vorhanden, wenn ich /usr/portage einmal löschen sollte?

----------

## lumberjack

 *AnubisTheKing wrote:*   

> /var/log/messages war bei mir 8GB gross!!!

 

 :Shocked:  wie zur hölle schafft man das denn? läuft dein system schon seit 1991? *respect*   :Laughing: 

----------

## misterjack

 *lumberjack wrote:*   

>  *AnubisTheKing wrote:*   /var/log/messages war bei mir 8GB gross!!! 
> 
>  wie zur hölle schafft man das denn? läuft dein system schon seit 1991? *respect*  

 

ähm, was passiert wenn man ziemlich große festplatten hat und nicht logrotate emergt hat?

nach nem halben jahr hatte ich so 45 GB Daten in /var/log/   :Laughing: 

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> Warum sind dann die alten ebuilds noch überall vorhanden? Oder werden sind die auch im neuen Baum vorhanden, wenn ich /usr/portage einmal löschen sollte?

 

Sicherlich sind die wieder vorhanden. Ein emerge --sync macht nichts anderes als den lokalen Portage Tree komplett mit dem Portage Trees des Mirror Servers abzugleichen. Egal ob man seinen löscht oder nicht, nach einem emerge --sync ist der immer identisch mit dem des Mirror Servers

----------

## Genone

 *Paolope wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *friedegott wrote:*   /usr/portage kannst du auch loeschen, jedoch dauert ein emerge sync dann um einiges laenger... 
> 
> das ist doch völlig sinnfrei. ein emerge --sync sorgt selber für ordnung bis auf die distfiles Warum sind dann die alten ebuilds noch überall vorhanden? Oder werden sind die auch im neuen Baum vorhanden, wenn ich /usr/portage einmal löschen sollte?

 

Definiere "alt" ...

----------

## Massimo B.

Ältere ebuild als das neuste. Also werden ältere Versionen immer noch mitgeführt in Portage?

Teilweise hab ich bis zu 6 ebuilds pro Paket. Mein System läuft seit 3 Monaten, und ich hatte nur den Eindruck, die alten ebuilds würden einfach liegenbleiben.

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> nach nem halben jahr hatte ich so 45 GB Daten in /var/log/

 

Da würde ich an deiner Stelle aber mal Ursachenforschung betreiben was da die Logs zusch...

Alleine vom syslog kanns eigentlich kaum kommen wenn der halbwegs sinnvoll eingerichtet ist; oder hast du Web/Proxy/FTP-Server usw. auch im 'heavy use'?

----------

## Genone

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> Ältere ebuild als das neuste. Also werden ältere Versionen immer noch mitgeführt in Portage?

 

Jepp, das neueste ist allermeistens ja auch nicht das aktuell verwendete (~arch vs. arch), dazu noch diverse Architekturen, Fallbacks, ...

Da kommt bei manchen Paketen schon ne nette Anzahl zusammen.

----------

## Dekalog

Hi,

ich hatte auch mal die Situation, daß / (fast) komplett voll war. In dem Fall lags daran, daß ich zig Kernel-Sourcen installierte hatte, von -r3 bis -r8 der selben Kernelversion durchgängig etc. 

... Ohne zu bemerken, daß dies jeweils über 250 MB auf der Festplatte belegte.

Wenn man oft "die Welt erneuert" kann es also ggf. lohnen, sich mal die Größe von /usr/src/ anzusehen.

----------

## lumberjack

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> ähm, was passiert wenn man ziemlich große festplatten hat und nicht logrotate emergt hat?
> 
> nach nem halben jahr hatte ich so 45 GB Daten in /var/log/  
> 
> 

 

sry, aber da ist einfach etwas nicht "gesund".   :Wink: 

ich habe heute erst logrotate emerged aufgrund dieses threads.

mein system läuft seit feb. 2003 und gesamt /var/log/ verbraucht 52MB.

ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß ich da je was angefasst hätte.

----------

## Genone

Ach, man muss nurmal irgendwo Debug Logs für irgend einen Server Dienst anschalten ... dann kann das ganz schnell gehen, hundert MB oder mehr pro Tag sind dann nicht ungewöhnlich.

----------

## think4urs11

Schon klar - nur wenn man debug einschaltet sollte man dafür einen Grund haben und die Logs auch checken. Die allerwenigsten Probleme lassen sich lediglich durch '--debug' beheben gell?   :Rolling Eyes: 

45GB schaut kein Mensch jemals an - oder auch nur die 8 die jemand anders im Threat hatte.

Ich komme auf ca. 200MB/Woche und das auf einer Maschine die von derzeit knapp 100 Geräten/Servern Logs einsammelt und zwar inclusive div. Windowsserver mit sehr 'prosahaftem' Logging.

----------

## Genone

Naja, manchmal ist das nicht so offensichtlich was debug ist und was nicht, Beispiel openldap. Mailserver (und Verwandte Tools) können auch ne Menge produzieren. Und ab und zu vergisst man sowas auch einfach mal wieder abzuschalten   :Wink: 

----------

## Cenrim

naja, metalog sorgt bei den sachen, für die es zuständig is von alleine dafür, dasse nich zu groß werden

trotzdem hab ich grad festgestellt, das mein /var/log rech groß is, allerdings is portage der übeltäter:

```

[root|i-do] ~ # du -h /var/log/portage                                         

420M   /var/log/portage

[root|i-do] ~ # du -h /var/log/portage/*                                       

bash: /bin/du: Die Argumentliste ist zu lang

[root|i-do] ~ # ls -l /var/log/portage/ | wc -l                                

3360

```

nett, eh?

logs zu jedem emerge-vorgang seit märz...

/me räumt auch ma n bissl auf ^^

----------

## misterjack

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   nach nem halben jahr hatte ich so 45 GB Daten in /var/log/ 
> 
> Da würde ich an deiner Stelle aber mal Ursachenforschung betreiben was da die Logs zusch...
> 
> Alleine vom syslog kanns eigentlich kaum kommen wenn der halbwegs sinnvoll eingerichtet ist; oder hast du Web/Proxy/FTP-Server usw. auch im 'heavy use'?

 

ich hatte mal ne defekte CPU drin, mit der das system einwandfrei lief. nur gab MCE aller zwei Sekunden nen Output, der in den Logs verzeichnet wurde. Naja dann läuft der Rechner auch 24h rund um die Uhr, da kam schon einiges zusammen  :Smile: 

----------

## chilla

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> Wenn Du die Übersicht ein wenig verloren hast, kann ich Dir vielleicht x11-misc/fsv empfehlen. Das zeigt Dir Dein Dateisystem grafisch an.
> 
> Sehr grosse Dateien lassen sich damit schnell entlarven. Ich habe damit z.B. ein paar längst vergessene vob-files ausgemacht, die irgendwo in /tmp schlummerten (keine Ahnung wie die dahin gekommen sind  )

 

Das tool is ja der Oberhammer! Geiler Tipp, danke dir! Das ding is echt mal klassr  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :d

----------

## Rene-dev

kdirstat ist auch gut

----------

## reyneke

Naja, wenn man PORTAGE_LOGDIR in der make.conf setzt, kommt auch einiges zusammen. Bei mir sind das zwar "nur" 2 Gig, aber das reicht auch.

----------

